# Dark Wheat Double Bock Recipe Required



## SJW (8/1/09)

Anyone one got a recipe similar to Aventinus? I want to use loads of Dark Wheat Malt and hit about 1.080.

Steve


----------



## Adamt (8/1/09)

Style of the Week - Weizenbock


----------



## SJW (8/1/09)

I saw that but did not get much inspriation.
This is what I have come up with. The Pils is just a conversion insurance.

Weizenbock 
Weizenbock 


Type: All Grain
Date: 28/02/2010 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 31.86 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6000.00 gm Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 66.30 % 
1000.00 gm Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 11.05 % 
1000.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 11.05 % 
1000.00 gm Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (2.2 EBC) Grain 11.05 % 
50.00 gm Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EBC) Grain 0.55 % 
40.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.7 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.082 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.22 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 19.7 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 41.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Decoction Mash, Single Total Grain Weight: 9050.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 3.16 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Decoction Mash, Single Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
35 min Acid Rest Add 37.76 L of water at 41.8 C 40.0 C 
45 min Saccharification Decoct 18.92 L of mash and boil it 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Decoct 12.33 L of mash and boil it 75.6 C


----------



## MHB (8/1/09)

I might be able to give you a couple of tips


----------



## SJW (8/1/09)

I was inspired by you effort and thought I better get one down. Hope u still have loads of Dark Wheat.


----------



## Punter (8/1/09)

MHB said:


> I might be able to give you a couple of tips



I can't stand wheat beers h34r: they all taste infected to me :icon_vomit:, 
but the sample of dark wheat I had of Marks was fantastic. I will be aging my 
case swap bottle for a while. I'd like the recipe for that too Mark if your feeling generous. 
Cheers, Duane.


----------



## unterberg (8/1/09)

I love wheat beers and Marks Dunkler Weizenbock is quite good even though I sampled when it was very very young.

Should be a lot better drinking by now, if there is any left  
Maybe I get lucky when I drop in next time...


----------



## SJW (8/1/09)

GOT IT!

Well I have tweaked it a bit and still dont know what yeast to use. 3068 could be a waste as by the time I drink it all the good funky flavours from that yeast strain will be gone. So maybe a clean Ale yeast, 1007 or US-05?
I could of gone harder with the choc wheat but I done want it BLACK

Weizenbock 
Weizenbock 


Type: All Grain
Date: 28/02/2010 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 33.09 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6000.00 gm Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 61.86 % 
1500.00 gm Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 15.46 % 
1000.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.31 % 
1000.00 gm Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (2.2 EBC) Grain 10.31 % 
200.00 gm Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 2.06 % 
45.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.50 %] (60 min) Hops 21.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.085 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.020 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.47 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 26.5 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 55.9 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Decoction Mash, Double Total Grain Weight: 9700.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 17.80 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Decoction Mash, Double Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Saccharification Add 25.00 L of water at 68.2 C 62.0 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 8.24 L of mash and boil it 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Decoct 4.47 L of mash and boil it 76.0 C


----------



## unterberg (8/1/09)

SJW said:


> GOT IT!
> 
> Well I have tweaked it a bit and still dont know what yeast to use. 3068 could be a waste as by the time I drink it all the good funky flavours from that yeast strain will be gone. So maybe a clean Ale yeast, 1007 or US-05?
> I could of gone harder with the choc wheat but I done want it BLACK



Hmm. I would definitly use a proper german wheat beer yeast. Otherwise its not a Weizenbock ...


----------



## SJW (8/1/09)

Thats what I thought too, but with a beer this big you would need to keep 3068 well under 20 deg C so as not to throw any funky flavours. + I dont think I would like that bready/yeasty flavour in this one too much.


----------



## MHB (8/1/09)

Here you go.

View attachment 23714


Next time I do this one I will drop the Munich add more Dark Wheat and up the Chocolate Wheat to 1 Kg, I do want it black.

I had a bit of a problem with my crack there was some uncracked wheat in the grist, as my equipment is sort of RIMS / BIAB fusion, I didnt want to get too much flour, and was a bit coarse with the crack that cost me some points, but live and learn.

Next time I want to push it up to about 1.100 OG, so better cracking, 5 more IBU and black as my evil heart.


----------



## TidalPete (8/1/09)

MHB said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 23714
> 
> ...



Big plus for giving us your recipe MHB but any chance of a text version? I have all the dark wheat required for my first exploration into dark wheat territory.

Punter,
You almost made full membership of the Batz Anti-Wheaties Society :lol: but those latter comments in your post disqualified you. :icon_cheers: 

Pete. :beer:


----------



## Punter (8/1/09)

> Punter,
> You almost made full membership of the Batz Anti-Wheaties Society :lol: but those latter comments in your post disqualified you. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Pete. :beer:



Ha Ha, dont get me wrong Pete, I cant stand the character wheat yeast throws out, yuck, its just Marks beer
tastes more Bockish to me. :icon_drool2:

Thanks for the recipe Mark.


----------



## SJW (8/1/09)

> Ha Ha, dont get me wrong Pete, I cant stand the character wheat yeast throws out, yuck, its just Marks beer
> tastes more Bockish to me.


He used US-05 (4 PACKS) 
I suspect if u used a wheat yeast and fermented cooler by the time this was ready to drink 3-4 months, there would be very little wheat yeast character left anyway, esspecially with a big malt bill like this.


Steve


----------



## unterberg (8/1/09)

MHB said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 23714
> 
> ...



You are doing a good job at hiding that black evil heart of yours being all helpful and that!


----------



## SJW (9/1/09)

This is the final recipe (still can't decide on what yeast) but I have amped it way up and am looking for OG 1.100.

Weizen Doppelbock 
Weizenbock 


Type: All Grain
Date: 28/02/2010 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 33.09 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6500.00 gm Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 56.52 % 
1500.00 gm Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 13.04 % 
1500.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 13.04 % 
1500.00 gm Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (2.2 EBC) Grain 13.04 % 
500.00 gm Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 4.35 % 
50.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.50 %] (60 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
50.00 gm Tettnang [4.90 %] (10 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.100 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.023 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.10 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 26.5 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 82.0 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Decoction Mash, Double Total Grain Weight: 11500.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 14.61 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Decoction Mash, Double Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Saccharification Add 30.00 L of water at 68.1 C 62.0 C 
30 min Saccharification Decoct 9.87 L of mash and boil it 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Decoct 5.36 L of mash and boil it 76.0 C


----------



## unterberg (9/1/09)

That sounds like a nice and strong Weizenbock.
Let us know how you go and if you need volunteers for a tasting - you can count on me


----------



## SJW (9/1/09)

Thanks Unterber, I would like to even deliver a few bottles to your door. I am sure you would be an authority on the stuff living over there.

Steve


----------



## unterberg (9/1/09)

I would feel honoured!

But rather than dropping them at the door steps I might have you over to inspect my new kegorator!


----------



## SJW (9/1/09)

Done deal. I was in Germany about 15 years ago, but was too young and stupid to appreciate any of the finer things in your country.

Steve


----------



## T.D. (9/1/09)

What yeast have you settled on Steve?


----------



## unterberg (9/1/09)

I have some visitors in March and hope that they have enough space left in their luggage to bring me a few fine drops (beer and spirit that I cant get here...).


----------



## Tony (9/1/09)

I would use the 3068 Steve...... or even the 3638 may be better. IT has less Bannana, more of a spicy finnish.

Recipe looks great!

Its gonna be big 

cheers


----------



## Doc (11/1/09)

Missed the topic first time round.
I did a clone of this beer a few years back.
Mine came out pretty damn close.
Full details here.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## SJW (11/1/09)

> What yeast have you settled on Steve?



I will go with the 3068, with aging it will drop out and not be too bready. Can't wait to do this one. I only do one big beer per year (for the Tour De France nights) and this is it. Normally I do a BIG BELGIAN.


----------

